# Fischereischein MP nur mit SecureCode™online möglich



## Menni (25. März 2017)

Mein Tripp an die Ostsee muss heute ausfallen, oder ich angle schwarz.
Erstmals verlangt, am Ende des Zahlvorganges mit MasterCard, wird ein SecureCode™. Was auch immer das sein soll. Ich habe keinen. Wurde früher nie verlangt. Den dänischen Schein habe ich vor 3 Wochen online erworben. Kein Problem. Elende Mövenkacke in Deutschland!
Also Achtung, wer schnell mal an´s Salzwasser möchte. Petri Menni


----------



## bigpit12 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Fischeischein MP nur mit SecureCode™online möglich*

Der Code dient der Sicherheit beim Online-Einkauf. Einfach bei deiner Bank beantragen und dann klappts beim nächsten Mal auch wieder mit dem spontanen Angeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Fischeischein MP nur mit SecureCode™online möglich*

kann sein das du ihn per tel zugeschickt bekommst das hatten wir auch ....


----------



## someuniqname (25. März 2017)

*AW: Fischeischein MP nur mit SecureCode™online möglich*

da gibt es die brandheissen infos 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=SecureCode%E2%84%A2


----------



## hans albers (25. März 2017)

*AW: Fischeischein MP nur mit SecureCode™online möglich*

moin,

meinst du die küsten karte mv ?

die bekommt man doch auch vor ort 
tankstelle oder angleshop zb. in bar..

???


----------



## Menni (26. März 2017)

*AW: Fischeischein MP nur mit SecureCode™online möglich*

Ich danke für Eure Hinweise, Bin gestern reichlich 1TKm Ostsee hin und zurück. Musste mein Boot holen, da es der lieben Verwandschaft im Wege war. Bis an die Ostsee karren und nicht angeln, ist mir noch nie passiert. Samstag war ich zu spät im Rennen und Sonntag ne Tanke mit Kartenausgabe finden wird schwierig und kostet dann sinnlos Angelzeit. 
Die letzten Jahre habe ich problemlos online gekauft. Schöne Sache! Ich war ja auch diesmal fertig mit der Eingabe. Das dann noch so eine doofe, neue Abfrage kommt, war nicht vorhersehbar.  
Bei der Gelgenheit gleich eine Frage: Hat wer einen Tipp, wo ich mein Boot vor oder auf Rügen abstellen kann? Ganz oben abstellen, wüsste ich einige Möglichkeiten. Da ich aber verschiedene Reviere anfahre, ist ein Stellplatz vor Rügen besser. Tipp per PN  Gruß Menni


----------

